# Any decent climbs in and around Sussex?



## Joe (27 Sep 2007)

I'm in Brighton and I usually end my rides by coming up Ditchling Beacon and then down into town. It's gets a bit stale though, anyone know of any other decent climbs, say within a 40ish mile radius of here? I'm sure there must be!


----------



## Pete (27 Sep 2007)

There's Kidd's Hill aka _The Wall_ in Ashdown Forest. About the same steepness and height as the Beacon but far nastier, there are no 'easy bits' on the way up, to take a breather.

For a real thumper try Cob Lane near Ardingly, take it in a southerly direction. About 1 in 5 to 1 in 4.

I should point out that I have never managed either of these. 

Bostal Road leading out of Steyning is perhaps not quite such a challenge, but worth it for the view over Steyning bowl at the top.

There are plenty more I'm sure, but these are the ones that come to mind...


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (27 Sep 2007)

Devils Dyke?


----------



## Pete (27 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> Devils Dyke?


The ascent from the _Brighton_ side - i.e. up Dyke Road, is actually not much of a climb at all, a very gentle gradient. But you can have a decent bit of hill coming from the _North_, up Saddlescombe Hill (a good alternative L2B route for anyone who wants to give Ditchling Beacon a miss, BTW). The short stretch of road running East out of Poynings village is pretty steep with an awkward corner at the top. But I wouldn't call any of these, *big* hills. Go there for the view - not for your hill fetish .

Actually, there are some fairly decent climbs in Brighton itself, as I'm sure Joe knows all about! I used (when younger and fitter) to commute _up_ Mill Road and then _down_ KG6* towards Hangleton and Portslade, mornings, then do it in reverse in the evening. Both of these are quite - er - _satisfying_ climbs.

*Local abbreviation for King George VI Avenue.


----------



## Joe (27 Sep 2007)

Excellent info, cheers! I will try and head out to at least one of these this weekend.
There are definitely some good hills in Brighton. I quite often head out of town via KG6 and it's a bit of a pain when you haven't really warmed up yet!


----------



## Elmer Fudd (27 Sep 2007)

> Any decent climbs in and around Sussex?


Why do I keep reading this as:- *Any decent clubs in and around Sussex? *


----------



## Pete (27 Sep 2007)

If you're into Audax (or not) and registered on ACF, get in touch with Martin (formerly "Zoom") over there, he organises a lot of stuff around these parts including some 'hilly's.


----------



## Bigtallfatbloke (27 Sep 2007)

what about the hill at handcross on the A23? Traffic is abit severe though I suppose.


----------



## Pete (28 Sep 2007)

Bigtallfatbloke said:


> what about the hill at handcross on the A23?


no.


> Traffic is abit severe though I suppose.


yes.


----------



## Aint Skeered (28 Sep 2007)

Bedham hill just outside of Wisborough Green 15%
Bury Hill near Arundel
Blackdown hill near Midhurst ( a real bitch! )
Yep plenty of nice climbs in Sussex.
Just over the border into Surrey and you've got all the Surrey Hill climbs as well. I did one in the Guildford Challenge ride a couple of weeks ago, 21%.


----------



## simon l& and a half (30 Sep 2007)

Sussex doesn't have the sharp climbs that you find in Kent and Surrey. I'd add the Balcombe to Ardingly road which dips down to the reservoir from both west and east at about 1 in 7. If you're looking for a day out with a fair amount of up and down, and you don't mind a bit of passing traffic, then the A259 from Brighton eastwards has its moments.


----------



## simon l& and a half (30 Sep 2007)

Elmer Fudd said:


> Why do I keep reading this as:- *Any decent clubs in and around Sussex? *



that begs the question - what's a decent club? Are you after sociable rides, or fast training rides?


----------



## Pete (1 Oct 2007)

simon l& and a half said:


> I'd add the Balcombe to Ardingly road which dips down to the reservoir from both west and east at about 1 in 7.


What Simon has - judiciously - failed to mention is that you have to do the climb _twice_ on this road - because the said road dips down to two separate arms of the same reservoir, with a hill in between. . Many a grown man has, I'm sure, broken down and wept on learning of this fact for the first time...

As it happens there are quite a lot of little lanes which go up the scarp slope of the South Downs, and come to an end there, often at a car park. Unless you're an MTB'er you have to go back the same way you came, but at least you'll get a splendid view at the top. One of the most ferocious (to my mind: never attempted it by bike) is Bignor Hill with a vicious bend at 1 in 4.... But the view over Chichester harbour to the IOW (on a clear day) is worth it!


----------



## Albionrider (1 Oct 2007)

When I lived in Brighton I used to live on The Drove which runs down from Dyke Road to Preston Park. 
This road although quite short has got to be one of the steepest gradiants you will find in Sussex. 
It is one way going down, but we used to to put someone on look out at the top and cycle up it. Give it a go on a quite sunday morning, most club riders couldn't do it inc. myself.


----------



## Joe (14 Oct 2007)

Well I still haven't made it out to any of these climbs But I will.
I did some of the ones around town this morning, including The Drove. That's a great little climb which I've never even noticed as I always follow that road before around to the left!
I made it up without TOO much trouble, but I do have a triple. It really kicks up right at the end doesn't it?


----------



## Pete (18 Oct 2007)

Joe said:


> ...as I always follow that road before around to the left!


Aaahhh!! Millers Road! Know it well, _used to be on my commute _(and that was by way of a sting in the tail _after_ having done: up the Beacon and down Carden Avenue  ): it can be a beast in its own right, especially when choked with traffic as it often was in my day (try the service lane round the backs of the houses on the left, but even steeper!)

Of course I was younger and less podgy in those days...


----------



## Joe (20 Oct 2007)

Pete said:


> Aaahhh!! Millers Road! Know it well, _used to be on my commute _(and that was by way of a sting in the tail _after_ having done: up the Beacon and down Carden Avenue  ): it can be a beast in its own right, especially when choked with traffic as it often was in my day (try the service lane round the backs of the houses on the left, but even steeper!)
> 
> Of course I was younger and less podgy in those days...


That sounds like quite a commute!
I did Millers on my singlespeed mountain bike (heavy anyway, and loaded at the time) the other day. Not a nice experience! But I did drop someone who was going up in their granny gear
Where does the service lane start (going up)? I see where it joins, I think, but have never noticed the entrance
Going down Millers is fun too, eh? That bend before the tunnel is always a heart in mouth moment if you've got too much speed going into it!


----------



## Pete (20 Oct 2007)

Joe said:


> Where does the service lane start (going up)? I see where it joins, I think, but have never noticed the entrance


I thought it peels off to the left just as you start to climb, but that was over ten years ago, the layout may have changed... must admit it's a long time since I've cycled that way (the Beacon is a bit much for me now), if I'm going into Brighton it's straight down London Road now (avoiding the cycle farcilities!), or if it's Hove I want I try my luck on Mill Road and KG6.



> Going down Millers is fun too, eh? That bend before the tunnel is always a heart in mouth moment if you've got too much speed going into it!


Yep, and if you miss the turn and shoot straight on you end up in the doghouse - literally! (the PDSA place is still there, I believe?).


----------



## rich p (21 Oct 2007)

The service road starts immediately after the railway bridge.

I watched the Sussex Hill Climb at The Bostal at Steyning yesterday. The winning time was about 4.03m with the slowest at about 7m. I'll give a try soon to see how I'd fare. I've often thought that there should be a thread for the Beacon where we could post times for a bit of a challenge. My best is 7.05 this summer for what it's worth.

Albion Hill and Southover St are tough in the middle of town ( east from The Level/St Peters)

There's a nice route I do heading north parallel with the A23 from Poynings to Warninglid which is on very minor roads and has a constant supply of steep nips.


----------



## Joe (25 Oct 2007)

rich p said:


> 've often thought that there should be a thread for the Beacon where we could post times for a bit of a challenge. My best is 7.05 this summer for what it's worth.
> 
> Albion Hill and Southover St are tough in the middle of town ( east from The Level/St Peters)
> 
> There's a nice route I do heading north parallel with the A23 from Poynings to Warninglid which is on very minor roads and has a constant supply of steep nips.


A Beacon time trial thread sounds ace, make it! As soon as my saddle sores are healed I will have a go. I ride it quite often and still have trouble pacing myself on it. Southover is good (pubs if you need a stop halfway too). I've done a bit of riding around Poynings and Fulking etc, nice small lanes without much traffic! But not all the way up to Warninglid, it's on the list. Wish I would heal quicker


----------



## Zoiders (28 Oct 2007)

Just east of Chichester

The Trundles, take a MTB or Cross Bike

Not huge but a hell of a climb


----------



## jashburnham (5 Dec 2007)

It's prob a bit far, but there's Battery Hill in Pett, near Hastings.


----------



## Joe (24 Dec 2007)

Finally back on the bike 
Went out and rode Borstal Road (and Titch Hill) today in both directions. It was hard but satisfying, and chilly at the top!
Saw a guy pootleing up there with (I assume) fully loaded panniers on my way back down


----------



## rich p (4 Jan 2008)

Joe said:


> Finally back on the bike
> Went out and rode Borstal Road (and Titch Hill) today in both directions. It was hard but satisfying, and chilly at the top!
> Saw a guy pootleing up there with (I assume) fully loaded panniers on my way back down




Joe,I've only ever done Titch Hill down which is easier(!) but doing that and the Bostal (not Borstal!) is a good effort. Did you time the Bostal to give me something to aim at?


----------



## Zoom (4 Jan 2008)

Pete said:


> If you're into Audax (or not) and registered on ACF, get in touch with Martin (formerly "Zoom") over there, he organises a lot of stuff around these parts including some 'hilly's.




I'm here now  (can't get onto ACF at work)


----------



## Pete (4 Jan 2008)

Zoom said:


> I'm here now  (can't get onto ACF at work)


And welcome to the forum to you too, Martin! Alas, I'm not doing much cycling at the moment . And as you may know, I'm still de-ACF'd myself, for reasons I won't go into again .


----------



## Joe (6 Jan 2008)

rich p said:


> Joe,I've only ever done Titch Hill down which is easier(!) but doing that and the Bostal (not Borstal!) is a good effort. Did you time the Bostal to give me something to aim at?


No I didn't. I always want to time myself but halfway up I forget what the time was when I started! I guess I should use the lap function on my heart rate monitor really


----------



## blue trice (1 Jul 2008)

try going up boxhill,
within a few miles there is a road sign warning---
1 in 3 or 1in4 steep decent,
check the o.s map for that area.

blue trice


----------

